
Bayesian reasoning implicated in some mental disorders - notthemessiah
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/bayesian-reasoning-implicated-some-mental-disorders
======
Analemma_
Heh, I was kinda hoping this study would be about how spending too much time
at LessWrong was bad for your mental health- because speaking from experience
I have this vague suspicion that it might be- but this is interesting too.

The increasing amount of evidence that autistic spectrum disorders are at
least partially about a failure to do automatic "holistic" processing of
incoming sensory information, and thus have to do it, for lack of a better
term, "in software" is a big deal, both in terms of making people's lives
easier and possibly figuring out where this mechanism comes from and what
exactly it consists of.

